# Jackie L. Goldsmith



## cnbarr

Has anyone heard of this guy Jackie L. Goldsmith out of Texas? I ask because I think one of my clients have been "taken for ride" by this person.

I guess he claims to have a propriatery process for extracting nano gold from ore, "which is 96% of the gold and we're only getting 1-4% recoverd". 

If anyone has info on this guy I would apprecieate any thoughts or comments?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Slochteren

Google?

simple search on "Jackie L. Goldsmith" gives some info, also link to facebook, http://www.goldandsilverore.com etc..


----------



## 4metals

I am not one to defend an unscrupulous refiner but I am also not one to accuse a refiner or his methodology of being dishonest without more information. 

So what type of material had all of the nano gold in it? How did you determine the concentration of gold in the feedstock? When it comes to powders and crushed ores there is only one real answer to this question, and that is a fire assay. Often today "refiners" and gold buyers rely on XRF technology to tell them these answers. As far as powders are concerned, they are never correct and their bias is always high. They are not made to work on powders. There is a pre treatment pelletizing process that can be effective but it involves prepping the sample into solid pellets and calibrating with standards which have been verified by fire assay. So it is only used for a very consistent feedstock and never for a definitive assay. 

If your preliminary assays were not done as classic assay fusions followed by cupellation, I suspect you may be falsely accusing Mr. Goldsmith. (Please note, I do not know Mr. Goldsmith and I have never done business with his company, I just don't believe in tarring and feathering a business unless it is warranted!) 

Please report what your original samples consisted of and the method you used to determine both the original concentration and the recovery percentages. Only then can we decide if it's fair to fire up the tar bucket.


----------



## justinhcase

Not to comment on a subject when I have no data to go by .
But did you look in his glass ware section.
The site He Blogs on sell's a "Carbon Filter" that is meant to be positioned directly over your digestion vessel.
No reflux condenser or any other scrubbing .
Seemed a bit odd to me but it may be a technique I am unfamiliar with.
Perhaps he advises you to process the carbon filter for value at a later date.
Not a method I would feel good about.


----------



## cnbarr

The website noted above is not his or his business, he merely made a post in a blog about AR on the website, he's not affiliated with goldandsilverore.com

When someone says they can can extract gold from an un-assayable ore with their special process, it makes me very skeptical. But my boss just informed me that our client is coming in today with Mr. Goldsmith so he can demonstrate his process , so I guess ill find out first hand.


----------



## 4metals

> extract gold from an un-assayable ore



Isn't that an oxymoron? If you can't assay it, how do you know there was gold in it?

Years ago there were lots of un-assayable or difficult to assay ores sold to investors who regretted the day they fell for that one!


----------



## rickbb

People have been working with gold for so long and it has been so valuable for so long I have difficulty believing that anything new could be discovered about it. Let alone we've been wasting 96% of it all along.


----------



## Geo

Well, according to, he who must not be named, There is a precursor of the actual gold atom. All it needs is a little nudge to push it into being gold. Of coarse we all know what that is and I call B.S. on it. It is easy enough to fool the masses into believing that some magic powder or stone is going to turn one thing into another thing and it's done all the time. "Oh yea, there's gold there but it's just not in any form that we recognize gold to be" or "The Ormus gold needs to be phase shifted to the neutral so the nuclei can start the kernel matrix that the metallic gold builds upon". It should be against the law to use double talk when talking about gold.


----------



## 4metals

> my boss just informed me that our client is coming in today with Mr. Goldsmith so he can demonstrate his process , so I guess ill find out first hand.



Any details about Mr. Goldsmith and his process?


----------



## 4metals

> There is a precursor of the actual gold atom. All it needs is a little nudge to push it into being gold.



This is not totally BS if you take the entire universe into account, I'm sure there is a supernovae out there where those little nudges are going on as we speak! 

Just not on our planet! Maybe in the Ormus galaxy!


----------



## cnbarr

4metals said:


> my boss just informed me that our client is coming in today with Mr. Goldsmith so he can demonstrate his process , so I guess ill find out first hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any details about Mr. Goldsmith and his process?
Click to expand...


Oh yes!!! He will be here one more day, I will make a post when I get off work this evening.


----------



## justinhcase

I did come across a group of people who firmently believe that there are precious metals hidden every where .
They use an explanation much like your friend.
I did not have the gut's to post about them before as It is such obvious hokum .
If only it was correct any one could undermine the hole structure of western society.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZBCgPuvmzI


----------



## Geo

justinhcase said:


> I did come across a group of people who firmently believe that there are precious metals hidden every where .
> They use an explanation much like your friend.
> I did not have the gut's to post about them before as It is such obvious hokum .
> If only it was correct any one could undermine the hole structure of western society.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZBCgPuvmzI



This has been posted before. There's no gold in beer bottles. There is urban gold mining but it is actual gold sources that others either don't yet know about or the quantity is so low that it cost more to recover than you would make. There is a guy that spends his days sweeping and vacuuming the cracks in the sidewalks around the jewelers block in New York. He seems to be making a good living at it. He says he even has found small diamonds in the cracks. There is a certain amount of precious metals in human waste. There is a municipality that is researching a way to recover it before it is sent to the waste treatment plant. No one is going to get wealthy from recovering gold from well water except for the man duping hard working people out of their money with the dream of striking it rich. There is plenty of money to be made in wacko "get rich quick" schemes, but it never comes from the actual process. Like Harold says, money never goes looking for people.


----------



## 4metals

> I did come across a group of people who firmently believe that there are precious metals hidden every where



Why doesn't that surprise me? We live in a time where a large part of the population believes ancient aliens came here and changed the course of our history. So gold in brown glass bottles isn't such a stretch! Especially if you need a microwave to get it, I mean without those aliens we might not even have microwaves.


----------



## jeneje

4metals said:


> So gold in brown glass bottles isn't such a stretch!
Click to expand...

The ONLY way i see this is, if the silica sand they use to fire the glass have tiny minute particles of gold locked up in it matrix. It is a stretch, but maybe possible, who knows!!!

Ken


----------



## rickbb

If you want to start counting a the atomic level, you can truthfully say that their is gold in everything. 

At least one atom of it anyway.


----------



## goldsilverpro

I've known several very smart people, in other ways, who believed 100% that gold, in an "immature" form (sort of in a spirit form) that is unassayable, is found everywhere in nature . All you have to do is figure out a processing method that will make the gold "mature". Only then can it materialize in the material world and be recovered. This is the basis for a scam that has existed for 1000's of years. 

One guy I knew had collected 100's of drums of a certain carbon-rich ore from Llano, TX. Through his morning meditations, phone talks with a Navajo shaman (whom he paid a fee for this service) who lived either on 1st Mesa or 3rd Mesa, AZ, pendulum dowsing, and the "aura" he saw emanating from the ore, he felt quite confident that this particular ore ran at least 10% gold. Of course, fire assays showed nothing. For years, the guy always had several experiments going on with this ore. He really, really believed this whole package of BS, even though he had 13 years of college.


----------



## justinhcase

I like the part that he has a method of extracting precious metals form every day rubbish.
But can not afford an industrial microwave?
This gentleman report's that he has devoted over thirty years of his life to this and he still has not had an oven made to his specification's??


----------



## cnbarr

Jackie is still in my lab today, with that said I do not believe him to be a con artist, but I do think he's a bit of his rocker. I just had an hour long argument with him as to whether or not "white ormus gold" exsist, he was very insistent that it does.

He also told me he could extract 75Toz/ton per out of an ore, using AP and zinc, that I assayed to be only 0.035ppm, I'm eager to see this "magic" happen (said with a hint of sarcasm)!

While the man does have some knowledge , I think he may sniffed a few to many fumes in his day.

I could make a list of his outlandish claims, but I think it far easier to say he's in the catagory with all the other invisible gold theorists.


----------



## justinhcase

cnbarr said:


> Jackie is still in my lab today, with that said I do not believe him to be a con artist, but I do think he's a bit of his rocker. I just had an hour long argument with him as to whether or not "white ormus gold" exsist, he was very insistent that it does.
> 
> He also told me he could extract 75Toz/ton per out of an ore, using AP and zinc, that I assayed to be only 0.035ppm, I'm eager to see this "magic" happen (said with a hint of sarcasm)!
> 
> While the man does have some knowledge , I think he may sniffed a few to many fumes in his day.
> 
> I could make a list of his outlandish claims, but I think it far easier to say he's in the catagory with all the other invisible gold theorists.


As the subject of "Ormus Gold" Have you seen this video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm8IKtIhMnI
I strongly recommend it is used only as a guide as what not to ever do..
Happily cooking away in his kitchen.At least he got him self a nice lab coat and a pair of safety glasses and a dust mask.
My be we should do a debunk section where we try to replicate such myth's under proper condition's .
It might help to stop people falling for such guff.


----------



## cnbarr

As long as there are people looking for easy money, there will always be someone there to help them part from it!


----------



## macfixer01

justinhcase said:


> cnbarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie is still in my lab today, with that said I do not believe him to be a con artist, but I do think he's a bit of his rocker. I just had an hour long argument with him as to whether or not "white ormus gold" exsist, he was very insistent that it does.
> 
> He also told me he could extract 75Toz/ton per out of an ore, using AP and zinc, that I assayed to be only 0.035ppm, I'm eager to see this "magic" happen (said with a hint of sarcasm)!
> 
> While the man does have some knowledge , I think he may sniffed a few to many fumes in his day.
> 
> I could make a list of his outlandish claims, but I think it far easier to say he's in the catagory with all the other invisible gold theorists.
> 
> 
> 
> As the subject of "Ormus Gold" Have you seen this video.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm8IKtIhMnI
> I strongly recommend it is used only as a guide as what not to ever do..
> Happily cooking away in his kitchen.At least he got him self a nice lab coat and a pair of safety glasses and a dust mask.
> My be we should do a debunk section where we try to replicate such myth's under proper condition's .
> It might help to stop people falling for such guff.
Click to expand...



It would be interesting if someone could get the Mythbuster folks interested in publicly debunking some of these scams about gold from glass, gold from bags of Home Depot sand, and gold from silver plus yeast or whatever that other guy was going on about.


----------



## Palladium

Update ?


----------



## cnbarr

The short version, my boss had him and the client escorted out of the lab last Friday after he opened a jar of black sands that had been fermenting in his own urine for a year and half. He proceeded to tell us he had been working on a custom "bio leach" for gold, where he would keep jars of black sand in his room and urinate on them at night and ferment them for 1.5 yrs to extract the gold.

I don't think any more needs to be said, needless to say my work is implementing a screening process before new clients and their "consultants" make it through the door! 

Talk about embarrassing for all of us!


----------



## solar_plasma

Under aerobic conditions there should be a lot of nitrate in it. Adding HCl would form poorman's AR. :lol: *only joking*


----------



## Palladium

Ha ha ! 

I live for that kind of craziness! My life is boring. Give him my number. :mrgreen: 
I'm telling you now that i could write a book about the craziness i have seen in my life. Human psychology amazes me.


----------



## rickbb

cnbarr said:


> He proceeded to tell us he had been working on a custom "bio leach" for gold, where he would keep jars of black sand in his room and urinate on them at night and ferment them for 1.5 yrs to extract the gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the old joke about the father dog teaching his son the 3 important things in life, If you can't eat it or,,, well never mind, not a clean joke.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barren Realms 007

cnbarr said:


> The short version, my boss had him and the client escorted out of the lab last Friday after he opened a jar of black sands that had been fermenting in his own urine for a year and half. He proceeded to tell us he had been working on a custom "bio leach" for gold, where he would keep jars of black sand in his room and urinate on them at night and ferment them for 1.5 yrs to extract the gold.
> 
> I don't think any more needs to be said, needless to say my work is implementing a screening process before new clients and their "consultants" make it through the door!
> 
> Talk about embarrassing for all of us!



ROFLMAO


----------



## mausolfe

Jackie is an interesting individual. I have dinner with him when he visits Las Vegas for the mining convention, when he can make it.

As a professional Radiochemist whom has worked on nano materials, in theory it's not all bunk work. The way these particles exist and are formed are not well understood, but they can be collected, enriched, and refined, but the host material must have them present.

To identify them, nothing less than a TEM will do compounded with neutron activation.

Jackie is a strange guy, someone trying to make a living, who is attempting to convey knowledge, his experience, and his opinions. Yes, some of it is out there....but not all of it. You just need access to more advanced instrumentation and a deeper understanding of materials science.

Regards,
Edward Mausolf, PhD


----------



## Lou

So I have access to an FEI Titan TEM. Pretty nice as it should be for a million dollar instrument. I also send certain samples out for NAA.

My question is why anyone would think that these nanoparticle gold materials cannot be recovered?


----------



## goldsilverpro

Is it possible that the infamous snake-oil salesman, Dr. Poe, has returned?


----------



## Geo

For everything, it sounds like transmutation. I might have been born at night but I wasn't born last night. Like my brother says, I might be some dumb but I ain't plumb dumb. I know alchemy when I read about it. Gold from beer bottles and ormus gold. 

"The word Ormus comes from the acronym ORMEs, Orbitally Rearranged Monatomic Elements. it is also referred to as white gold, white powder gold, ormus water and ormus gold. Rhodium, Iridium and gold are present in Ormus in a non-metallic state."

LOL


----------



## Platdigger

Keeps those jars in his room.. :shock: ..that's gotta be nice.
Well, I have heard the ancient Egyptians some how used camel urine to extract gold from ores.


in his room......?... :mrgreen: 
Anyway this thread really made my night. Between rickbb, and Geos jokes I had some good laughs.


----------



## anachronism

Hey at least it's more entertaining that Stannous Chloride.


----------



## anachronism

goldsilverpro said:


> Is it possible that the infamous snake-oil salesman, Dr. Poe, has returned?



Nah, this chap has an online presence and even pictures!


----------



## giom

its hard to get some one to understant that gold can exist on that form .ihave been working on same subject they do exist .in one single atom .i post few quistons on the post whene i was lost on refining a gold ore .idont blame any body .on not knowing how to refine that type of gold ore .its a new sience some call them ormus gold but its realy a nano particles .tha only way to find out its by acid solution .fire assay wont work .its gold but in defrent state its one single atom .and you can not you can not make it metal .like normal gold .because in that state its not metal any more .i think you have to convert theme to metalic state by fusion .if some one talk about this subject beleave me its some thing there dont make fun of theme .nano gold its new sience .ormus monotomic its all nano gold .


----------



## nickvc

giom said:


> its hard to get some one to understant that gold can exist on that form .ihave been working on same subject they do exist .in one single atom .i post few quistons on the post whene i was lost on refining a gold ore .idont blame any body .on not knowing how to refine that type of gold ore .its a new sience some call them ormus gold but its realy a nano particles .tha only way to find out its by acid solution .fire assay wont work .its gold but in defrent state its one single atom .and you can not you can not make it metal .like normal gold .because in that state its not metal any more .i think you have to convert theme to metalic state by fusion .if some one talk about this subject beleave me its some thing there dont make fun of theme .nano gold its new sience .ormus monotomic its all nano gold .




Really where exactly do you get this new science idea from?


----------



## giom

hard to explain 5 years ago find under my house gold ore .find with it refining clay the house is pre 17 centry thats how istart . beleave me .i think centerys ago they refined nano gold or mecroscopic gold .if you dont beleve me look for a glass in mesium in england made with coiladal gold .its all a nano particles of gold that give that color to the glass reby red .nano sience its new sience any refinner that have experince with the normal gold wont be able to refine it its dosnt have same gold caractrstic .it wont even melt at 1700 c you will get the same color powder of gold but wont melt .turn reby red .ihave done alot of work to it thats how i knew its nano gold its there . we talking about one single atom of gold .do some search and iam not wrong


----------



## nickvc

Cranberry glass which I believe you are using as an example is made by adding gold salts or colloidal gold, the colloidal gold is made by adding stannous to a gold aqua regia solution and then added to molten glass.
If you believe that there is a form of gold not known to modern day science I think you are very badly mistaken and if there is colloidal gold it is recoverable,if it’s worth the effort,which if it’s mixed in with tons of organics or sand would not be worth pursuing due to the cost of recovery.
We try to be men of science here on the forum and frown on myths or beliefs that cannot be backed up by science when discussing chemistry, physics or metallurgy.
If there was an abundant source of gold in whatever form the mining industry would be all over it, the fact they are not speaks volumes.


----------



## g_axelsson

Very fine particles of gold is still metal even if it is just one atom. Metal is a substance where the outer electrons are loosely bound to the nucleus and can jump between metal atoms. The atom is still in oxidation state 0.
A single atom is easily dissolved by anything that can dissolve gold. For example cyanide or aqua regia. As long as you have milled the ore fine enough the gold can be recovered. If it is economical is a totally different question.

I haven't tested but I would expect cranberry glass to loose it's red color if it was heated for too long at a temperature high enough to make the glass very fluid. Alternatively, adding fluorite might also make it free flowing enough so the gold have a chance to coalesce in bigger pieces. But this is just a theory I have.

Göran


----------



## giom

when ifound thet ore was grinded.and i use it aqua regia on it.and precipate with smb as aorange brown powder .clean it with amounia .become light brown powder .but wont melt even at 1700 c .that powder is pure gold .and i reverse the work always same results .i can use it in any aluminium sheet will make plated yellow gold color .i mean you can see gold but wont melt .i didnt mean to unsult any body this is my experience with the subject . its not new sience .i did alot of reserch .about david hudson . and nano partcles and behvier .i thinkk its totaly defernt then refining normal gold .


----------



## giom

coloidal gold its not gold 0.coloidal gold i one singl atom.and you can make it when you break 24 kt gold with hcl and oxidizer and sodium citrate to coloidal sesponsson with water .thats when gold its not metal any more .its nano particles thats what david hudson try to explain .to make gold zero thats the probleme .and that type of gold exist in dry state in some ores .i think iam deling with same thing thats what i try to explain .iam trying to learn more with all respect to all refinners in the forum .


----------



## Refining Rick

So, if I am following you correctly, one atom of gold is not real gold or a metal at all?


----------



## giom

its gold but not in metalik state .you have to make it gold 0 .and then back to metal .if you dont beleve me 2 gram of 24 k brek down with aqua regia up to coilldal gold and see what hapen you can not bring back to metal unless you make it gold 0.one single atom its pure gold but not in metalic state.cilldal gold its reby red solution the particles of gold break down betweb 10and 12 nano metre and you can precipate that particles with sodium hedroxide from reby red solutin .you take that powder and break it more with hcl and oxideser and tabl salt will become forest green and precipate with sodium hedroxide again a white gold powder i think in that state its betwen 3 and 5 nano metre .its one single atom and its pure gold i have doing alot reserch about this subject and did it with my hands .david hudson didnt lie about this part of refinning .its alot to it like i said befor iam willing to learn .if you knew how to recover coilldal gold back to metal .


----------



## acpeacemaker

Gold is still simply gold.
The diameter of one gold atom is roughly 3/10 of a nanometer.

https://youtu.be/5EEh9JKzPxM

Andrew


----------



## goldsilverpro

acpeacemaker said:


> Gold is still simply gold.
> The diameter of one gold atom is roughly 3/10 of a nanometer.
> 
> https://youtu.be/5EEh9JKzPxM
> 
> Andrew


Also, in a little less than 197g (6.33 tr.oz.) of gold, there are supposedly about 8000 times more atoms (6.022 X 1023) than there are grains of sand in all the deserts and beaches on earth (7.5 X 1018). 

The 6.022 X 1023 is called Avogadro's Number. It holds true for one Mole of atoms of any element or one Mole of molecules of any compound. One gram of hydrogen or 58.45g of table salt, NaCl, contains the same 6.022 X 1023 atoms or molecules, respectively.

Also, the number of molecules in 10 drops of water, H2O, is supposedly equivalent to all of the stars in the starry heavens.

https://www.npr.org/sections/krulwich/2012/09/17/161096233/which-is-greater-the-number-of-sand-grains-on-earth-or-stars-in-the-sky

Also, 99.9999999% of your body is empty space. The atoms only occupy 0.0000001% of the total space.

https://www.sciencealert.com/99-9999999-of-your-body-is-empty-space


----------



## acpeacemaker

goldsilverpro said:


> Also, 99.9999999% of your body is empty space. The atoms only occupy 0.0000001% of the total space.



Could that percentage be higher if you include the kiddos that keep doing this tide pod challenge crap?


----------



## mls26cwru

goldsilverpro said:


> The 6.022 X 1023 is called Avogadro's Number.



I thought that it was proportional to the amount of guacamole consumed per basket of chips over the number of margarita's consumed in the local taqueria at 5 o'clock.... somewhere.

8)


----------



## giom

from all this how you precipate gold from colloidal sessponsion and make it back to metal .


----------



## acpeacemaker

This makes me think of odd things like if I take a 454 out of my 81 Vette and drop it in my neighbors junky Gremlin. Does he have a new used Vette?


----------



## g_axelsson

giom said:


> from all this how you precipate gold from colloidal sessponsion and make it back to metal .


Translated...


giom said:


> From all this how do you precipitate gold from colloidal suspension and make it back to metal?


Firstly, colloidal gold is also gold at oxidation state 0, in other terms metallic gold just as any gold nugget or coin. It might be covered by a layer of charged particles that repels the clusters so they don't coalesce into particles large enough to sediment at the bottom.
So to return colloidal gold into something more dense you can basically do it in three different ways

1. Melt it. First dry out the suspension so you get a gold powder. When the solvent is gone the gold will be close enough so heat can break down the barriers between the particles.

2. Break down the surface that keeps the particles apart. Possible boiling in an acid or base. Will be specific depending on how the colloidal gold were prepared.

3. Dissolve in aqua regia and precipitate with standard methods.

I've only tested the third method. Made some beautiful red gold solution by adding stannous to gold chloride. A bit more AR turned it back into gold chloride and I precipitated it in normal ways.

Giom, if your "gold" doesn't melt then it isn't gold. No matter how much you really want that your house is built on top of a gold mine, the simple explanation is that it isn't.
If you comes to term with what you have learned about ormus gold... and everything else you wrote above is just plainly wrong then you can start to learn real refining, where we regularly take material where one out of a thousand atoms is gold and turn it in a pure form where one out of a thousand atoms is not gold. And we barely misplaces any atoms on the way.

Anyone following the ormus gold and alchemy way is turning their back against 500 years of scientific development and is missing the real magic.

Giom, a warning. This forum is based in science and not fairy tales, continuing to defend ormus gold and other alchemy will get you banned in the end.

By the way, what did stannous test show?

Göran


----------



## Shark

acpeacemaker said:


> This makes me think of odd things like if I take a 454 out of my 81 Vette and drop it in my neighbors junky Gremlin. Does he have a new used Vette?



I am not sure what you get from that combo, but if you put a 454 in an AMC Hornet you get a very large and very expensive tire bill.


----------



## Palladium

Centrifuge it to recover the nano particles.


----------



## giom

thank you every one .and thanks mr goran . i didnt talk about ormus or any thing from fery tale .and no efence to sience .try to explain my probleme in defrent way .thanks


----------



## g_axelsson

Sorry if I took your post in a wrong way. Posting in this thread and with a slight language problem (I realize English isn't your first language) it's easy to misunderstand your post.

But still, if you dissolve gold in aqua regia or any way that creates gold chloride then stannous should detect it 100 times out of 100. If you want help then read up on testing with stannous and make a batch so you don't work in blindness.
http://goldrefiningwiki.com/mediawiki/index.php/Stannous_chloride

Göran


----------



## giom

thanks mr goran english is my 3 language.i use aqua regia but couldnt find any pure tin to make stannous chloride .they dont sell it where iam from .i will stop .for now till i get proper stannos chlorid.and test it . thanks for your help .with all my respect


----------



## g_axelsson

Ordinary solder works just fine to make stannous. An old pewter bowl is also a good source, I use one and it will last me a lifetime. Even dissolving the solder from a circuit board works if you don't find any better source.

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro

g_axelsson said:


> Sorry if I took your post in a wrong way. Posting in this thread and with a slight language problem (I realize English isn't your first language) it's easy to misunderstand your post.
> 
> But still, if you dissolve gold in aqua regia or any way that creates gold chloride then stannous should detect it 100 times out of 100. If you want help then read up on testing with stannous and make a batch so you don't work in blindness.
> http://goldrefiningwiki.com/mediawiki/index.php/Stannous_chloride
> 
> Göran



Most always, I test for gold in an aqua regia solution by placing one drop of the suspected gold chloride solution in a white spot plate cavity along with one drop of fresh stannous chloride solution (I prefer making it daily). If the black or purple color, both of which indicate gold (the black is very dark purple), appears and then rapidly fades and disappears, this means that there is a lot of free nitric acid in the solution you are testing. I overcome this, in a fresh spot, by adding several (usually 3 or 4) drops of water to the drop of solution I am testing before adding the drop of stannous chloride solution. This dilution eliminates the strong oxidizing effect when there is a great excess of nitric present.

In the same way, dilution will greatly reduce the effect of too much nitric when precipitating gold in an AR solution. Dilution can eliminate the need of urea or sulfamic acid or the need for boiling down the AR solution to eliminate the nitric. A 3/1, H2O/AR dilution can also precipitate enough silver, as AgCl, to easily produce 999.5 Fine gold, assuming a little H2SO4 is also used to precipitate any lead that is present and the settling and filtering is done well.


----------



## giom

thank you mr goran for taking time to answer me .i promess to do it right next time. i will try to make stannous chloride .i knew ther is a solder made with tin and lead that why didnt try it befor .whene i use aqua regia 5 to 1 so i dont have mutch nitric left whene its done i used urea few time .but all this like you said working blind .without stannous .iwill try to make it .thanks agian sir


----------



## giom

thank you mr silverpro mr goran mr butcher . your postes helped me alot on my project .stanous chloride .its my tool know i made it thanks mr goran .and thanks mr silverpro for the detales of how to use it and in the other side mr gora and mr butcher on explaning the gold colloids and how to deel with that probleme .iam still working on the sobject thanks again .


----------



## LT_golden

Some of the posts in this thread made me spray saliva onto my phone’s display.

It might be easier to just electrically refine gold from sea water... after all, there’s like 50 thousand to 1.5 million tons of gold in it, depending on whose estimates you go by... I mean, at least we _know_ It’s in there...


----------



## Geo

A very simple process to overcome a colloid in suspension is to evaporate all of the water in the suspension and bring all solids to a dry state. This condenses and concentrates any metal particles in a small area. It takes less chemicals to redissolve the metal. For example, I collect all of my stannous tests and add them all together. When the container gets three quarters full, I gently evaporate the excess solution and keep adding. When I process my filters, I also process this small amount as well. Drying does not overcome the tin. The tin is normally already converted to tin oxide by this point. I add HCl and place it on heat. I slowly add nitric acid by the drop until the solution goes from cloudy to clear. At this point, the tin is converted to metastannic acid (hydrated tin oxide) and settles to the bottom. The nitric acid hydrates the tin to an oxide which is insoluble. The same thing will happen if you heat stannous chloride and add nitric acid by the drop. Now the precious metal can be separated from the tin by careful decanting and rinsing.


----------



## mausolfe

So let me ask, “have any of you developed a protocol?”

Did you do NAA as i suggested?

Did you jump on a nano scope?

Ive been pulling gold out of sand at the 200 to 2000 gram per ton level from these ores.

Anyways, just as a heads up, much of the advice listed is incorrect for recovery out of these systems 

Anyways, ill pop back in another while after i read more of the skeptics unfounded response. Just because you lack the knowledge does not make it, nor the concept, a falsehood.

Good luck


----------

